# Kraft Paper for Labels



## kmarvel (Dec 29, 2014)

Before I go and waste a bunch of expensive Kraft paper, what do people use for color Font for labeling their cigar bands??   Seems to me you could probably only use Black with a bold lettering.


----------



## gratia (Jan 4, 2015)

I use a black font on my kraft paper label but put a color paper behind it to color code each scent.  Lets see if I can post a picture.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't see why you couldn't use color, as long as it's easily readable. But ya, black does look nice I think n


----------



## kmarvel (Jan 6, 2015)

gratia said:


> I use a black font on my kraft paper label but put a color paper behind it to color code each scent. Lets see if I can post a picture.



Very nice, thank you.


----------



## misfities (Feb 19, 2015)

*where to buy*

Ok, I'm obviouslly a novice. Where can I buy this nice kraft paper? in the pic, it looks corrugated. How to do you print that out on paper like that if its really corrugated?


----------

